# .MOV files play choppy



## slim142 (Feb 3, 2016)

Trying to open .mov files on a computer, video will start fine for 3 seconds then freeze. Play for one second, then freeze again for 5 seconds. Happens with multiple .mov files.

Tried using WMP and VLC. Task manager is not showing signs of PC being taxed.

Ideas?


----------



## flmatter (Feb 3, 2016)

corrupted files? bad copy....   did you rip these files or get them from some where?   Have you tried playing the files on another computer?


----------



## xvi (Feb 3, 2016)

VLC uses its own libraries, so if it's doing it in WMP too, I'd say that points to either the files (in which case redownload/reacquire them) or the system hardware (in which case, make sure display drivers are up to date or something?).

In VLC, might try using a different output mode from this dropdown here.


----------



## slim142 (Feb 3, 2016)

Tried Direct3D video output and OpenGL video output but no luck. Im transferring the file to my computer (this issue is happening on a remote computer) to test it and see if I get the same issue.

I noticed VLC and WMP have buffering issues. For some reason, they try to buffer the file?

Installed K-Lite mega codec pack, MEdia Player Classic plays it fine AFTER the first run.


----------



## slim142 (Feb 3, 2016)

UPDATE: Just transffered the file to my computer (Haswell-E, 32gb of RAM, 980 Ti) no problems with playback.

Remote system has 12GB of RAM, and a i7 4770. Shouldnt have any issues playing it? It has two monitors plugged in. I still doubt that should slow down the video ?


----------



## slim142 (Feb 3, 2016)

UPDATE: SOLVED!!!!!!!!

The video was playing from the shared drive. No wonder it was trying to buffer!!!

Can't believe this. Thank you so much for your help! Made a local copy and it works beautiful


----------

